
Ask HN: Pursuing a STEM masters program in the post-trump US? - monikp
Given the stance Trump has taken, does it make sense to pursue a STEM masters in the US? Will it be possible to recover the costs (from an international student&#x27;s perspective) and find work?
======
jtcond13
Trump's opposition to the H1B program was purely tactical, as Rubio had pushed
to lift the visa cap during the 'Gang of Eight' immigration negotiations in
2013 ('Mark Zuckerberg's favorite Senator'). There would be zero support from
Republicans in Congress to dismantle the program.

------
joeclark77
Obviously I can't speak for Trump, but I think it's accurate to say that the
criticism of H1B visas is that they've been abused by tech companies wanting
to hire foreign workers for _entry-level jobs_ at low wages. The intent of the
H1B was originally to attract real talent that we couldn't produce locally,
such as specialists, PhDs, and experts with proven talent. The implication for
you might be that, if H1B visas are reformed, you'll be less likely to get an
entry level job after the masters degree, but should be better able to get a
visa and a job in the USA as you advance in your career.

------
hga
Trump's position was the "Intel, not Infosys" one, where people like you
wouldn't likely see a change, except possibly for joeclark77's point about
entry level jobs.

------
fazkan
I am so interested in answers to this question....

~~~
ud0
same here

